# pigeon came to yard every day and now missing for a week



## curlyhairgirl (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi,
I have become especially attached to a one-footed pigeon that visited my yard every day for the past year and a half. I would give him seed, and he got used to me being in the yard with him. Now I am very worried about him because he hasn't shown up in a week. I guess I'm asking 2 questions: 
first - would this be something that a pigeon would do-just change routine, or if not, what would cause him to stop coming - there have been more aggressive pigeons coming around that he seems to tolerate but not like so much.
My second question is - if he's injured, where could I find him? I've driven around my neighborhood but it's impossible to know where he is...what kinds of places should I look for; like would he be where other pigeons are or not necessarily?
I must sound crazy and I knew I shouldn't have become this attached to one particular pigeon...I know he's not my "pet" but I do want to do everything that I can to make sure he's ok.
Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated...my heart is breaking over what could have happened to him. Thank you.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

No, it doesn't sound crazy at all. 

It could be a few things. It could be that he (let's call him 'he'...but who knows ?) found a sweetheart and they are off together making a nest in a different area. It could be that he and his pals were evicted from their previous sleeping place so they had to go seek a new one, thus their regular scheduled 'drop-ins' have been upset. It's possible that more aggressive Pigeons now feeding with you drove him off...but typically you would see this in pretty dramatic effect...fights, pecks, wing slapping, feather pulling. And not just once. It usually takes several skirmishes over a period of several days before a Pigeon would actually be driven off from his friendly and ample feeding area. It could be that something has happened to him and he is no longer with us; the Feral world is very tough....in which case, I know how this is very, incredibly sad (I never ever get over the loss of a Pigeon friend)...but consider that the friendship you had with him was very special, and you gave each other a very special, special gift. You say "you want to do everything you can to make sure he is OK". I know that feeling. But, consider that you already HAVE done so much for him, and for sure he is/was aware of that.

OK, then..besides that possibility...your question regarding finding him.

All I can suggest is that you look around your area and see where pigeons tend to congregate and forage/feed...and see if you can spot him. That takes some perseverance, but I cannot mention the number of times I have had a Feral Flock pal hanging out with 'my' Ferals...only to be in a few miles away or a neighborhood over, and see the same Pigeon hanging out there as well. I have also figured many a time that a certain one was gone for good, only to have them check in sporadically and very occasionally....

Besides that...if he did become ill, he may be in an area where Pigeons sleep or roost, but not necessarily 'up' there...rather down near the ground in the same area. So if you recall any of those places, go check that as well.

Hope this helps a little...Pigeons are funny...they are very predictable, and they can also be very unpredictable.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that. Its very easy to love the ones you spend so many months helping isn' t it?

I don't know if this is any help, but if your friend has started a nest somewhere, then if its female, she will be on the nest in the mornings and late afternoons, and if its male, it will usually be on the nest around midday. So depending on when you normally feed the pigeon, your friend may not be able to visit at that time any more. 

If the worst did happen, please know that you have been been a good friend and made a bird much happier and more comfortable than it would have been otherwise. That's all we can ever do, and its worth everything.

hugs to you!


----------



## curlyhairgirl (Apr 4, 2011)

Jaye and Bella,
Thank you both for replying. You have made me feel much better in knowing that there are others who care about these pigeons so much, and that hopefully he knows I cared about him...even if something bad happened to him.

...and I do know it's a "he" - he had a girl once (and I saw them "in action")...anyway, I don't know why they aren't a "couple" anymore, but she still comes around and pecked at him once or twice. The others peck at each other but not with the male, but I could see he was upset about it. As much as I could, I would only feed him when he came alone, and it was working pretty well in keeping the others at bay. Now the others hang around here even though I don't feed them and even chase them away (except for the "former girlfriend" as she is special to me too)...I'm hoping that maybe they won't come around and that will bring my guy back...does that sound plausible?

I don't know a lot about their social interactions, and I don't want to be "mean" to any animal...I feel bad chasing the others but maybe they're why he doesn't come around. I'm trying to control something I have no control over, but yet want to do whatever I can to create the opportunity for my guy to come back. And there might be other reasons, like you both said as well. If you have any other thoughts or suggestions about this I would appreciate your help.

Again, thank you thank you thank you for replying...you both really have helped me and given me hope that maybe I will see him again.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Dear Curly,

Its really hard on you to lose him like that; I hope he turns up again some day.

I sometimes lose some of my backyard feral pigeons for a while, and some do eventually come back again. There's a really pretty white one with red splashes that will come every single day sometimes, and then for no reason she'll disappear and only come once every three months or so. I've known her for 3 years. I also have a very distinctive looking racing pigeon who is here every day right now, but last year he was hardly here at all, whilst the year before that he was a regular.

I suppose feral pigeons need a few different food & water sources, and when one area is abundant, they tend to stay around for a bit. But they can get scared off from area by predators like hawks, which cause them to go back to old feeding grounds. And finally,his mate might have introduced him to new area that she prefers, where the food is good. You just never know.

Anyway I hope that one day you'll see him again and that he's ok.


----------



## curlyhairgirl (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Bella for replying again. Your words and experience with the feral pigeons make me feel better that maybe I'll see my guy again, or at least that he's ok and just changed his patterns.

I don't want to chase the others away...except for when I see the girl, I think I'll just ease up on feeding them so they won't come around so much and intimidate my guy, if that is the problem.

Thanks again - you have eased my mind greatly.


----------

